# 5 type of Plants. Plant ID with pics !!



## eylk (Dec 15, 2007)

Plant #1




Plant #2




Plant #3




Plant #4




Plant #5




-------------------

Also, are there any links where I can read up on plant types classification. For example, how to tell if a plant is rizhome, moss, stem, rosette... etc.

Thanks !!


----------



## sandeepraghuvanshi (Feb 22, 2007)

You can check this 
http://www.tropica.dk/default.asp


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

#1. _Hygrophila corymbosa_

#2 I'm not totally sure what to make of that because of the picture quality, but I think it might be _Bolbitis heteroclita_. Not aquatic.

#3 It appears to be a _Selaginella_ species, like in the link that follows. Not aquatic. 
http://rva.jp/plants/selaginella_wildenowii.htm

#4 _Rotala rotundifolia_.

#5 A non-aquatic _Alternanthera_.


----------



## eylk (Dec 15, 2007)

NON AQUATIC !!! HAHAHA does this mean I got duped?!?!

but how did they survive being submerged for so long?! (I manage to read up on the Alternanthera on plant geek. It said that , "***Not a true aquarium plant. Has many color varients, and all will rot, die and pollute your tank if left in.*** ". But its still surviving... and green and stuff..

Also, can you suggest how I should care for them? 

and lastly, they do still work as a botanic filter right (suck up harmful gases)?

Thanks!


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Information on the two that can grow submersed can be found in our Plant Finder. 

As for the others, they will not survive. They may do OK with their roots wet, but that's about it. Some plants that will not withstand submersion or grow submersed long term can nonetheless survive that way for a while.


----------



## eylk (Dec 15, 2007)

well okay.. thanks!


----------



## jeeva123 (Oct 31, 2008)

Hi
Really this site is an amazing one.After visiting this I came to know the several classification of plants.Well now I have a correct vision abt how to take care of plants...
-------------------------
jeeva
http://www.sreevyshcorp.in


----------

